# Military Channel- Dog night



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Tonight must be dog night on the Military channel. From their web page...

*9:00 PM EST- War Dogs of the Pacific*
The story of the U.S. Marine war dog platoons of World War II. Filled with tales of devotion, bravery and sacrifice, follow the men and their dogs through training and into combat, from the invasion of Guam to operations on Saipan, Okinawa and Iwo Jima.

*10:00 PM EST- No Dog Left Behind*
A documentary about soldiers with very different and powerfully moving experiences who rescued dogs in Iraq, developed intense bonds, and managed, against nearly insurmountable odds, to arrange their safe passage to the United States.

I am getting my tissue box ready.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you for posting this! I've been wanting to see War Dogs of the Pacific but we didn't have military channel then, we do now! Yay! 

I'm going to cry, aren't I?


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

One book that made me get out the tissues was A Soldier's Best Friend: Scout Dogs and their Handlers in the Vietnam War by John C. Burnam, but it was a GREAT book.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh thanks Kelly! I think that book will make a great Xmas present for the DH. He loves war stuff, I think he would really like that (then I'd steal it!)


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

It's showing twice out here-first time at 6:00 in ten minutes.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

War Dogs of the Pacific is amazing. Yes, get your tissues! I'll have to DVR the other one.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Our Direct TV menu says War Dogs... is on from now until 11:00 EST. It doesn't show when "No Dogs Left Behind" is on, but they have been running promos for it all day. Hmmm...


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

OK, I only made it through 30 minutes, and I am sobbing. Can't finish watching. Someone tell me how it the rest is...


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ShatteringGlassOne book that made me get out the tissues was A Soldier's Best Friend: Scout Dogs and their Handlers in the Vietnam War by John C. Burnam, but it was a GREAT book.


This is an excellent book! I def recommend it!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, seeing these soldiers reunited with their dogs from Iraq...


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Watched No Dogs Left Behind last night. It made me







. Had to hug my dogs after that!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

DH watched the DVRd War Dogs and called me at work and was like "That was so sad!" 

Yeah, he's going to love that book!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for posting. Was great...the love between a dog and a soldier who both need eachother. If they are serving for us to have freedom here they should be able to come home with them.JMO


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

My sweet sweet hubby taped both of these shows for me and then he sit and watched them both again with me on Monday. 
Both shows were very touching. But there was a couple of things that bothered me after I watched the No Dog Left Behind. But all in all they were both great and informative shows. God bless our troops and the dogs and cats that comfort them over there!!!


----------

